# is she pregnant?



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

My house cat got out 3 weeks ago (while in heat) and had to be rescued by my husband from next doors garden where she was behind their shed making odd noises with a line of other cats outside.
Now she has stopped calling and has become very affectionate ( but only to me, she hates anyone else near her). Ive looked at her nipples and they are white with pinkish bases, but as I dont normally look at her nipples I dont know if that ifs differnt to normal.
I dont know what to do... she has an appointment in 11 days for spaying. Im just not sure what to do. SHould I take her to her appointment? and what should i do If she is? Ive never had a pregnant cat before. 
thanx in advance 
Lucie xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

When she escaped you should really have made an appointment to have her spayed as soon as she stopped calling.I would advise that you book her in on monday to see the vet and see whether he will spay her.Unless you are prepared for kittens and the cost that may bring if things go wrong,not to mention the fact that rescues are full to bursting with unwanted cats,it is the best thing to do.Not saying yours would end up in rescue but any potential new owner could have had a kitten/cat already in rescue.Hopefully she is not pregnant but I wouldnt leave it till her next appointment I would act now.Good luck ,hope it all works out okay.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Just wondering why she hadn't been spayed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it certainly sounds as if she is pregnant, unless your husband caught her very quickly indeed. As to what you do now, that depends on your views, the vet might well spay, you have the right to opt for that if he will. Personally there is no way on earth I would do that but then I am rather in the minority here.

Liz


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi thanks for the replies.. we are not a rich family and we havnt had this cat for long. We had booked her appointment for when me and my husband were both off work (he has holiday booked). I have a little girl who is 19 months and as I dont drive I would have to walk the cat in a basket while pushing a pram 30 mins to the local vet. thats why we waited till we had the money and the means to get her to the vet. 
But with 2 older children who ever shut doors its not suprising she manged to get out.
We are prepared to have one litter. 
xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> Hi thanks for the replies.. we are not a rich family and we havnt had this cat for long. We had booked her appointment for when me and my husband were both off work (he has holiday booked). I have a little girl who is 19 months and as I dont drive I would have to walk the cat in a basket while pushing a pram 30 mins to the local vet. thats why we waited till we had the money and the means to get her to the vet.
> But with 2 older children who ever shut doors its not suprising she manged to get out.
> We are prepared to have one litter.
> xx


Sorry but they are a lot of excuses you have given for not doing the right the right thing & getting her spayed. If she is pregnant & you go ahead with this have you got funds available should things go wrong? Have you homes lined up for the kittens?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh please dont let her have a litter so many kittens are in rescues or worse as this country is full of unspayed cats,


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 3 homes lined up. I dont know how many she is having though.. but although I am very thankful for your replies I have never been in this situation before and I dont know what I should do. I know as a person I dont believe in abortion which is why Im speaking like I am. I joined this forum for advice as I am a total novice in this area. I know I should have got her spayed sooner and Im now paying for my decision but I really care about my cat and only want whats best for her... she is like a child to me and Id do anything (go without anything) for the best of my children x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You may not agree with abortion but are you ok with adding to the number of unwanted cats?  I know I wouldn't be


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> Hi thanks for the replies.. *we are not a rich family *and we havnt had this cat for long. We had booked her appointment for when me and my husband were both off work (he has holiday booked). I have a little girl who is 19 months and as I dont drive I would have to walk the cat in a basket while pushing a pram 30 mins to the local vet. *thats why we waited till we had the money and the means to get her to the vet*.
> But with 2 older children who ever shut doors its not suprising she manged to get out.
> We are prepared to have one litter.
> xx


If you dont have the funds then you really are not prepared to have one litter.If things go wrong it could cost you a hell of a lot of money to save your cat and/or her kittens.It may seem like a big deal to get her to a vet to be spayed,but at 3:am in an emergency situation it will look a lot worse.Having her spayed now is IMO the best thing you can do for all concerned.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well then, cancel the appointment (no point in going to the vet just to be told the cat is pregnant), and for goodness sake don't let her out just in case you have been lucky and she isn't pregnant. It will become clear by about 5 weeks.

Liz


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

How many kittens to cats have? I seriously dont have any clue when it comes to this area. all I know is I love my cat. xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How old is she, and how big is she?


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

thankyou for all your replies. I dont want to be responsible for unwanted cats. and any kittens that arnt sold will be my responsibliity, I will make time and money for them as I do with my own children. I didnt want this situation to arrise but as It looks like it has I must deal with it responsibly. 3 cats have homes and more than 3 and I will ensure that I either find homes for thme or will look after them myself.. NO cat will suffer cos of me xx


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

She is 19 months and quite small... this will be her first litter xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you know what she weighs?

I would imagine the smaller the mum, the more difficult it will be for her giving birth.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> She is 19 months and quite small... this will be her first litter xx


19 mths & in all that time you couldn't get her spayed???! Unbelievable


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Average litter size is four, but first litters are often smaller than that. Small cats don't normally have any problems, unless the cat is absolutely miniscule she should be fine. There is of course always a chance that things can go wrong but the great majority of cat births are perfectly straightforward.

Liz


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

She wasnt my cat for the whole 19 months we got her at 17 months and moved house in that time. so we have only had her 2 months. I have tried to stay calm and polite during all this and I only asked whether it sounded if she was pregnant. I have said Im new to this yet I still have recieved a lot of agro. Im only asking for what to do for the best where my cat is concerned. I will get her to the vet a.s.a.p. and ask for advice.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What if this cat is in the minority?

Can you afford £500-£1000 for a c section if she needs one?

If she rejects the kittens for any reason, are you prepared to hand rear them? Feeding them every 2 hrs?

The majority of cats may be fine, but that means there is a minority that isnt.

So if you are going to breed your cat, you need to make sure you have the funds to cover _any_ eventuality.

If the OP couldnt afford to get her spayed before the age of 19 months, and had no means of getting to the vets other than a 30 minute walk with a pram, what chance has this cat got if an emergency does arise?

Edited to say: Just seen you have only had the cat for 2 months, but the cost implications still do need to be considered regarding emergencies.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am amazed that you aren't sure if she's pregnant yet already have three homes lined up for kittens, and also that you will find money to look after any kittens that you may not be able home yet couldn't afford to get her spayed in the time that you have had her, but hey I'm just cynical me


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> *She wasnt my cat for the whole 19 months we got her at 17 months and moved house in that time. so we have only had her 2 months.* I have tried to stay calm and polite during all this and I only asked whether it sounded if she was pregnant. I have said Im new to this yet I still have recieved a lot of agro. Im only asking for what to do for the best where my cat is concerned. I will get her to the vet a.s.a.p. and ask for advice.


To be fair we are not pschycic .We can only comment on the information we are given.The best thing you can do IMO is to get her to your vet as soon as you can and hopefully he will agree to spay her.


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

that last message has made me think! Thankyou. I will talk to my vet about spaying while pregnant. I just dont want to make my cat sad. ( granted Im thinking of her with human feelings and that she would miss her children). I have to think of this financially. Although I still dont know if she even is pregnant. It sounds like she is.


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been asking friends for advice on this topic and some have said they will want one if she is ( these friends are reliable sources). this is how I have homes before I know if she is pregnant. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> that last message has made me think! Thankyou. I will talk to my vet about spaying while pregnant. I just dont want to make my cat sad. ( granted Im thinking of her with human feelings and that she would miss her children). I have to think of this financially. Although I still dont know if she even is pregnant. It sounds like she is.


Your cat has no idea about"being pregnant".She wont miss what she didnt know she had.Until she actually gives birth she has no idea what is going on,some even after giving birth still dont "get it" and refuse to have anything to do with their kittens.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

With the best will in the world, even if you do have homes lined up for them, you're going to be up the swanny if she needs something like a C section. They can cost up to £1000 and more in some places, and as you yourself have said, you aren't a rich family. I'm not scare mongering, but this could cost your cat her life. Please consider this when you make your decision about what you will do. I understand the morals of not aborting, but you might lose a life whatever you do.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

andcatmakes4 said:


> that last message has made me think! Thankyou. I will talk to my vet about spaying while pregnant. I just dont want to make my cat sad. ( granted Im thinking of her with human feelings and that she would miss her children). I have to think of this financially. Although I still dont know if she even is pregnant. It sounds like she is.


Don't worry about her feeling sad. Although I think that animals are capable of love and affection, female cats do not sit around craving kittens or getting sad when they miscarry. They just don't. She won't miss what she never had. The only reason they "want" to have kittens is a purely biological drive to keep the species going. So, please don't worry that you'll damage her psychologically. She'll be fine.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

andcatmakes4 said:


> Hi thanks for the replies.. we are not a rich family and we havnt had this cat for long. We had booked her appointment for when me and my husband were both off work (he has holiday booked). I have a little girl who is 19 months and as I dont drive I would have to walk the cat in a basket while pushing a pram 30 mins to the local vet. thats why we waited till we had the money and the means to get her to the vet.
> But with 2 older children who ever shut doors its not suprising she manged to get out.
> We are prepared to have one litter.
> xx


lol if you dont have £30-50 to spay you certainly dont have £1,000 to raise a litter until 13weeks of age, vac them £50+ each, worm them, feed them daily, litter & food costs me about £10-15 per day at a min! Small cats, she may have mated 2 gaint cats = c-section £500-1000 per cat, hand rearing...

You said her nipples are white, that doesnt mean pregnant, if her picked her up right away, take her to her appointment and neuter her, read the 'cost of breeding' thread above, may also have to test her for herpes, chlamidya, calci virus fiv felv (cats aids & lukenima) as un-neutered boys fight which is how its passed, then passed on by sex, which is passed onto kittens by mum, again £££ in vet bills eye cream, anti'bs etc etc for kittens/mum, the tests will come in at about £200 for all of them.

As you can see it isnt just cat mate = kittens, its just not like that, Here is pregnant nipples of my girls (1st litters)


















If they are tiny & pale then she isnt and your partner caught her in time, so just take her for her neutering


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Please also think about getting insurance for you cat, my daughter accidently let her cat insurance lapse(daughter was very unwell at the time ) and her cat became very ill, it cost over £300 in vet bills, sadly her cat had to be pts,, he just couldnt recover from his illness but my daughter would have paid any vet bills that arose, but she said she wished she had not forgotton to renew insurance, i am just posting this to show how expensive owning a cat can be even without it being pregnant.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz all they get is abuse if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Superash said:


> Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz all they get is abuse if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


You had no problem finding them good homes, that's great for the kittens. But WHY did you breed? Just so you could risk your cat's life to have cute kittens?
The homes that your kittens took could have given a nice rescue kitten a home.
Every time I check rescues there is always at least 1 litter of kittens looking for homes, some of them aren't even homed for a few months.

To the OP, we know it was an accident, but right now you need to do everything you can to do right by your cat. Your cat isn't aware of the ethics surrounding abortion, but when you got her it became your responsibility to care for her as best you can. The best thing for her and for the cat population is to have her spayed ASAP.

I hope the idea of kittens isn't becoming nice to you, because I sure as hell wouldn't want to lose my girl and then have to feed 4 or more kittens EVERY 2 hours, and stimulate them to defecate, and clean them, and litter train them.
Can you and your partner take a few weeks off work so you can watch her and have someone available to drive you to the vet in an emergency? Are you able to recognise the signs of a labour going wrong?

It really is a very serious thing, bringing little lives into the world, not to mention the diseases your girl could have picked up and passed on to the kittens.

I hope you do the right thing and have her spayed and continue to love her as the wonderful pet she is


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Superash said:


> Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz all they get is abuse if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


Are all the kittens you bred still with their original owners and did they all get the kittens spayed/castrated and if no do you know what happened to those kittens and the kittens that they possibly went on to have ?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Superash said:


> Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz all they get is abuse if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


There probably isn't any problem finding cute little kittens homes but do they stay there? The answer is no in alot of cases as people either don't know what they are taking on or can't be @rsed that's why so many end up in rescue once they are past the cute little bundle of fluff stage.

With all the campaigns & promotions offering neutering I find it staggering that there still are so many 'accidents'


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Superash said:


> Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz* all they get is abuse *if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


The op asked for advice,she has been given advice ,not abuse


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Well actually she had three kits each litter i kept one one of her sons who is now eight and the rest went to family and friends and were all neutered


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Superash said:


> Well actually she had three kits each litter i kept one one of her sons who is now eight and the rest went to family and friends and were all neutered


I notice the distinct lack of an answer. Are you proud that you took homes away from rescue kittens for your own selfish desires?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Superash said:


> Sometimes i wonder why anybody asks for advice on this forum especially in the cat section coz all they get is abuse if they are first time owners obviously they dont know or they would'nt be asking accidents happen everyday but the way some people go on here anyone would think she'd murdered someone!! And before you all start with the usual cats in rescue I KNOW! I KNOW! But there is lots of other animals in rescue too ! I have 2 cats myself one of which had two litters before she was spayed and i had no problem finding them good homes ....... Uh oh


I'm sorry---did I miss something? Did anyone get abused here? Or is your definition of advice far different than the rest of us? "Advice" is a considered opinion of the proper course of action. Perhaps you are thinking she just wanted commiseration? :confused5:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh !!!! For gods sake get a life !!! My kits which was 10 years ago ARE still with their original owners like i said with family and friends and i didn't breed her intentionally i had never had a female cat before only toms so like a lot of people that come on here for advice off the experts (????). Hehehe. I didn't know what was happening but. She is a healthy cat and has never been to the vets other than for jabs and spaying she is now 11 years old and very happy thank you very much at least i am not on here whinging about my cat has this that and the other and needs to go to the vet!!!! Get that  !!!!!!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Superash said:


> Oh !!!! For gods sake get a life !!! My kits which was 10 years ago ARE still with their original owners like i said with family and friends and i didn't breed her intentionally i had never had a female cat before only toms so like a lot of people that come on here for advice off the experts (????). Hehehe. I didn't know what was happening but. She is a healthy cat and has never been to the vets other than for jabs and spaying she is now 11 years old and very happy thank you very much at least i am not on here whinging about my cat has this that and the other and needs to go to the vet!!!! Get that  !!!!!!


Don't sound so proud about it


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Others have given really good advice. Really you need to get a positive confirmation from the vet of pregnancy as soon as you can.

If she is not pregnant, get her spayed. If she is either ask the vet for a spay (if he will) or start getting together a fund of money (£2000) ready for 4 weeks time so you are ready. Then the plan for saving the money for 3-5 vaccines (£500) 12 weeks after birth and all the food etc. Start talking to your work about the need for time off (for caring for the babies - even more if your cat dies or rejects the kittens).

I do really hope for your cat's sake she is not pregnant. But please do keep us posted.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Superash said:


> Well actually she had three kits each litter i kept one one of her sons who is now eight and the rest went to family and friends and were all neutered


Well, I guess at least we can be thankful that the kittens went to homes more responsible than yours and have neutered them before having an 'accident'. How can you not know that unspayed cats can get pregnant - and two mistakes!?!? One accidental litter, while not ideal can happen, but to repeat the mistake?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Don't sound so proud about it


Why not ????!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Well, I guess at least we can be thankful that the kittens went to homes more responsible than yours and have neutered them before having an 'accident'. How can you not know that unspayed cats can get pregnant - and two mistakes!?!? One accidental litter, while not ideal can happen, but to repeat the mistake?


Do humans not make the same mistake ???


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Superash said:


> Do humans not make the same mistake ???


Constantly. Does that make it any more right?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Superash said:


> Do humans not make the same mistake ???


some do...though again when they make the same 'mistake' twice it begins to sound a bit far fetched...and to make the same 'mistake' twice with an animal is just downright irresponsible.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Superash said:


> Do humans not make the same mistake ???


Yes, but 1000's of human babies are not pts each year


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I honestly wouldnt bother replying, some people just dont seem to have to capability of understanding that these arent 'accidents' a 'accident' implies that there is *no* one to blame, kittens can be neutered from 8weeks of age, NO excuse, is isnt expensive, then you can have it done for free in most places to. So all those 'accidental' matings, ARE deliberate and planned, whether those people want to admit/think that or not.

They Also then tend to Anthropomorphise animals, to 'back up' there reasons for having these kittens, maybe to justify their actions, who knows. Then attack good 'breeders' for reasons as to why they breed, when the people creating problems are actually those stated above.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you people really not got anything better to do ???? Obviously not . C.B.A


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Superash said:


> Have you people really not got anything better to do ???? Obviously not . C.B.A


says the person coming online to fill her night trying to start arguments with people she doesnt know?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Yes, but 1000's of human babies are not pts each year


No, they are killed before birth instead.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

lizward said:


> No, they are killed before birth instead.


You missed the point.



rocco33 said:


> Yes, but 1000's of human babies are not pts each year


*cough* China *cough*


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

andcatmakes4 said:


> that last message has made me think! Thankyou. I will talk to my vet about spaying while pregnant. I just dont want to make my cat sad. ( granted Im thinking of her with human feelings and that she would miss her children). I have to think of this financially. Although I still dont know if she even is pregnant. It sounds like she is.


I think it would really be the best option to spay. Really, cats do not "want" or "need" kittens. In fact, they are better off not having kittens, not only because of all the unwanted kittens, buit also healthwise. Kittens are a drain on their bodies and also sometimes psychologically. Both my female cats are spayed, and I can assure you, they are not missing anything. I am a rescue volunteer and I have had many pregnant cats spayed and there is really very little to it.

It has also been my experience that people say they will take a kitten, but once the kittens are there, they suddenly pull out. It is unlikely you will easily find good homes for the entire litter.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Superash said:


> Oh !!!! For gods sake get a life !!! My kits which was 10 years ago ARE still with their original owners like i said with family and friends and i didn't breed her intentionally i had never had a female cat before only toms so like a lot of people that come on here for advice off the experts (????). Hehehe. I didn't know what was happening but. She is a healthy cat and has never been to the vets other than for jabs and spaying she is now 11 years old and very happy thank you very much at least i am not on here whinging about my cat has this that and the other and needs to go to the vet!!!! Get that  !!!!!!


Defensive are we? Now you are just being silly. It seems you got lucky ten years ago, but that means very little today. If anything, the rescue situation is even worse now.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Superash said:


> Do humans not make the same mistake ???


So does that make it alright then? Humans are responsible for creating the population explosion of cats. We domesticated them. We therefore have the responsibility to care for them, and that means neutering and spaying. Really, there is no excuse not to. How can you "not know" that an unspayed cat can have kittens? Nobody is THAT thick, surely?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Superash said:


> Have you people really not got anything better to do ???? Obviously not . C.B.A


Lol!!!! Pot...kettle...black


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can we all please remember that the OP came on here for advice? Let's not bring the thread down with internal arguments. She's already said she's thinking about having her girl spayed. Perhaps we should be supporting that rather than losing the point and arguing with each other about who's right and who's wrong. We're here for the welfare of the cat, not to prove a point.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Are all the kittens you bred still with their original owners and did they all get the kittens spayed/castrated and if no do you know what happened to those kittens and the kittens that they possibly went on to have ?


I've come into this convo late and I've not read all the replies just skimmed through a few and thought I'd reply to this post. Last year I got my two kittens off the notice board at Pet at Home. the "breeder" if you could call her that (a lovely lady btw) had 2 cats who she decided to let them have a litter each before spaying. There were 7 kittens in total and all went to loving homes. Her friends and family had first dibs but Leo and Susie were the only two advertised at [email protected] They are both spayed and neutered so no worries about having accidental litters.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> the "breeder" if you could call her that (a lovely lady btw) had 2 cats who she _decided to let them have a litter_ each before spaying.


I hate this expression. It implies that the owner is somehow doing their animals a favour by 'allowing' them to have a litter! Having a litter is a purely selfish act on behalf of the owner that our pets do not ask for, need or necessarily want.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> I hate this expression. It implies that the owner is somehow doing their animals a favour by 'allowing' them to have a litter! Having a litter is a purely selfish act on behalf of the owner that our pets do not ask for, need or necessarily want.


I know what you mean. I was a little surprised at the time at the attitude but you do hear about it. Some people think that somehow the cat will "miss the experience of birth" if they don't have at least one litter but thats a whole other thread. Fact is my Leo and Susie are done so I have done my bit to stop extra unwanted babies.

I did phone up local rescue centres looking for kittens and get this: They didn't have any kittens available!! That's why I had the brain wave to have a look at pet shop notice boards.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> I know what you mean. I was a little surprised at the time at the attitude but you do hear about it. Some people think that somehow the cat will "miss the experience of birth" if they don't have at least one litter but thats a whole other thread. Fact is my Leo and Susie are done so I have done my bit to stop extra unwanted babies.
> *
> I did phone up local rescue centres looking for kittens and get this: They didn't have any kittens available!! *That's why I had the brain wave to have a look at pet shop notice boards.


I'm not suproised though as it's only when they are older that people decide they cant (or won't) cope or can't be bothered so decide to get rid of them

Similar story with dogs, rescue centres don't have alot of very young puppies as it's usually when the dog gets older a bit more of a handful that they are gotten rid of with a pathetic excuse.

I also hate the 'let them have a litter' expression, it implies that they are being considerate to their cat when in reality it's the owner who wants the cute kittens


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thankyou for all your advice and support. After listening to all your experiences and all the really important points that had been raised I have decided to get my cat to the vet asap. I WILL have her spayed. Now that I know she wont feel any loss of any kittens she may be carrying. 
I Certainly dont want be the cause of any unnessassary suffering for my own cat or her kittens. The Idea of me being responsible for kittens being brought into the world that may then end up in bad homes is one that I cant take. 

Although its a shame that this thread turned sour the way it did Im grateful for all the information Ive been given. 
I will keep you posted on how she gets on xx


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad you have come to a decision and I'm glad you don't feel so bad about it.

Please do keep us posted as I'm sure we will all be keen to know how you and your cat get on.

all the best.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think you have made a reasoned decision and that's what counts - let us know how she gets on and a photo of the little madam would be great to see.


----------



## t00ts (Mar 2, 2012)

..i love to see how supportive people can be and take a non judgemental approach to someone who clearly needed advice and support...friendly, informative and a place someone could come to to ask others advice without ridicule is what i thought this site was...how mistaken was i....


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

im sorry but i think the guys here were making a good point... i used to volunteer for the rspca and the amount of kittens that used to get dumped on us... people would find them in skips and bins.. whole litters of them. Appalling. I can see why you guys would be hot on this subject.. anyway OP seems happy with the advice given and she has listened to you so its all good. OP hope all goes well with your cat.. and yes pics would be good!!!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i would love to see my Tilly be a cute little mummy when she's older - lots of cute mini Tilly's 

however - would i want to risk losing her, regardless of the cost involved? HELL NO!!

i want my Tilly forever - and the kittens she had would have to have new homes as i couldn't keep them all anyway.

therefore - she'll be spayed as soon as the vet agrees she is big enough. 

Freddy was neutered last week so she's 'safe' lol


----------



## t00ts (Mar 2, 2012)

that is very sad, but she didnt come on here to be attacked...


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

As im very new to this forum I dont know how to put a pic into my posts. But I have some on my profile (not sure if you can see them though) x:confused5:


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

t00ts said:


> that is very sad, but she didnt come on here to be attacked...


I'm sorry this is how you feel but there are lots of people on here who gave her good advise and a reasonable decision was made.

I'm not sure why you desire to re-stir a settling thread?


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

andcatmakes4 said:


> As im very new to this forum I dont know how to put a pic into my posts. But I have some on my profile (not sure if you can see them though) x:confused5:


I can't seem to see them, but if you have them on Photobucket or another photo storage site (when making a post) just hit the icon that looks like a mountain and paste the web address in.


----------



## t00ts (Mar 2, 2012)

not re stir...just simply putting my point across as everyone else has done, after seeing this i think i will think twice about posting anything on here again...:thumbup1:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

I've sort of been following this post but didn't want to get involved with the arguments on here at the time. 

I'm glad you have decided to spay her. From reading your previous comments it's probably the best decision financially and experience wise. 

I hope you keep us posted on how the your girl's op goes and everything else.

To post pics, when you're in the reply to thread page there's a little paper clip icon. If you click on that you can browse your computer or whatever for the pictures and click upload. I've found you then have to click the paper clip again but this time it will come up with a list of the picture titles and you can click on the ones you want to put in the text. It seems like a long-winded way of doing it to me but hey ho.

Good luck!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i think that it got a bit hairy in the middle, but lots of advice - good advice was given. 

i applaude the OP for coming on here and asking for advice instead of muddling through. 

that's what i came here for originally (not about breeding though). i think once you get to know some of the 'old reliable' members, you learn to appreciate their advice and tips - i know i do . it can seem a bit 'to the point' sometimes, but it is ALWAYS with the best intentions  there are fabulous breeders here (Taylorbaby, Lymorelyn and tellingtails to name but a few). then theres members who know loads about genetics and medical things (such as hobbs and spid). then there's lots of others who offer loads of support and general life experiences of owning cats/ pets. 

then there's the really crazy people!! (yes Waterlily, i'm talking about you!! lol)

welcome to pf OP - you don't have to be mad to get along here- but it helps!!!


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I did it ! :biggrin: Here is my little Cookie xx


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

awww!!! she's so sweet!! looks like she's about to give us a wink


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww she is gorgeous x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

She is beautiful! Give her an ear rub from us.


----------



## Sabrina2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

If the rescue situation is that bad why are breeders continuing to breed? Surely the kittens they are breeding are taking away a home that could be given to a rescue kitten?

An earlier post said "do you feel proud that the kittens you bred took away a place from a rescue kitten", well how about asking that question to a breeder?

By the way I came back from holiday in Majorca a few months ago and the island was over run by feral cats having endless litters of kittens, in the bushes round the back of our hotel, and I didn't see any of them needing c-sections, they all seemed to be getting on with giving birth just fine. And no one gives a toss about all the unwanted kittens there.

When someone comes on here saying their cat is pregnant (but they are not a breeder) they are told it will cost them in excess of £2,000 and all the worst case scenarios, but at the end of the day, this is probably going to happen in 1% of cases not 100%.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sabrina2012 said:


> If the rescue situation is that bad why are breeders continuing to breed? Surely the kittens they are breeding are taking away a home that could be given to a rescue kitten?
> 
> An earlier post said "do you feel proud that the kittens you bred took away a place from a rescue kitten", well how about asking that question to a breeder?
> 
> ...


oh god now the sh!t's going to kick off all over again!! lol 

**running and hiding...**


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Peds are a different market - nuff said - if you really want to know in detail I suggest you read back a few threads and find out why (I for example) breeders breed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I keep trying to work out how many litters I have bred over the years, it isn't as easy as it ought to be. However based on my experience I would estimate the percentage of caesareans at about 5%. But most of those would be caesareans done because the kittens might die due to the delay rather than because the queen's life is in danger. So the odds are very much in favour of birth being straightforward. Of course that does not remove all risk and if the cat should happen to be one of the 1% or so where a kitten is totally stuck and cannot come out by natural means, then a feral cat would simply die.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

t00ts said:


> ..i love to see how supportive people can be and take a non judgemental approach to someone who clearly needed advice and support...friendly, informative and a place someone could come to to ask others advice without ridicule is what i thought this site was...how mistaken was i....


lol How comes 2 people who Arent the OP who is VERY happy with the advice given, are saying people are 'attacking' people? When the OP has stated what great advice was given and is happy? Must be reading a different thread to me 

well done OP your baby is lovely!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol How comes 2 people who Arent the OP who is VERY happy with the advice given, are saying people are 'attacking' people? When the OP has stated what great advice was given and is happy? Must be reading a different thread to me
> 
> well done OP your baby is lovely!


The OP considered the advice given and took it on board in a reasoned and gracious manner. I am sure we are all pleased about that.

The only time the thread got heated was when a certain person (lets call her Numpty A) came on out of the blue - obviously looking for a fight - and started stirring... (from a position of total ignorance, I might add). The thread settled down and then Numpty B came on and started stirring. I am also assuming that Numpties A&B are probably also the same person or are related/friends.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

t00ts said:


> ..i love to see how supportive people can be and take a non judgemental approach to someone who clearly needed advice and support...friendly, informative and a place someone could come to to ask others advice without ridicule is what i thought this site was...how mistaken was i....


How is it that if you are asked for advice, and you merely commiserate with the person asking, backing up everything they feel inclined to do, then you are apparently giving good advice and being supportive, but when you give them a reasoned opinion, backed up by evidence, that provides an alternate solution, then this is being judgmental? I think the only time anyone on here got a little riled up was when a certain person who was apparently having a bad day tried to stir the pot.

The OP got sound advice. And she is following it. What's your issue?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> The OP considered the advice given and took it on board in a reasoned and gracious manner. I am sure we are all pleased about that.
> 
> The only time the thread got heated was when a certain person (lets call her Numpty A) came on out of the blue - obviously looking for a fight - and started stirring... (from a position of total ignorance, I might add). The thread settled down and then Numpty B came on and started stirring. I am also assuming that Numpties A&B are probably also the same person or are related/friends.


I think you might be right about that :glare:.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> The OP considered the advice given and took it on board in a reasoned and gracious manner. I am sure we are all pleased about that.
> 
> The only time the thread got heated was when a certain person (lets call her Numpty A) came on out of the blue - obviously looking for a fight - and started stirring... (from a position of total ignorance, I might add). The thread settled down and then Numpty B came on and started stirring. I am also assuming that Numpties A&B are probably also the same person or are related/friends.


That really made me titter 

OP, your kitty is gorgeous. Just look at those wild cat markings :001_wub: You lucky girl!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

pmsl I love the word 'numpty'


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Numpty lol


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am a bit nervous of joining the thread but just wanted to tell the OP that I was in a very similar position a couple of years ago when we found a very ill semi-feral cat (looking similar to your girl) with a big belly. After a week of trying to locate the owner and an unsuccessful scan at the vet, we decided to get her spayed even if she was pregnant. As it turned out, it was just a huge wormball, although she was in season so could easily have been pregnant.

As somebody who was completely new to cats and didn't even know (initially) that you could neuter a pregnant cat - I faced a similar turmoil to OP. I wanted only the best for her and decided that we would look after her even if it meant having to rehome or keep a litter of kittens. When we decided to get her spayed, I was then racked with guilt about killing the unborn kittens. It was a worrying time and I look back on my ignorance with disbelief now that I have learnt so much on PF. But at that time I really was clueless. I think it is easy to forget how low the threshold can be in the early days of unplanned cat-ownership. But the most important thing in that situation is that you care enough to learn, so hats off to OP for coming on here to ask for advice.

Good luck at the vets OP and don't worry about your girl, I'm sure she'll be just fine. Looking forward to more pics and updates x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> As it turned out, it was just a huge wormball


 .... the post you wish you hadn't read when feeling fragile first thing in the morning!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> When we decided to get her spayed, I was then racked with guilt about killing the unborn kittens.


It is an awful decision to make but we often owe it to them to make it. Especially for an underweight or ill stray/feral cat, the chances of the babies not making it once they are born or failing to thrive are greatly increased. To me, the mother is way more important than unborn kittens.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Misi said:


> OP, your kitty is gorgeous. Just look at those wild cat markings :001_wub: You lucky girl!!


I wish!  Didn't mean to mislead, but that is not my kitty. In fact- well-spotted - it IS a wildcat: a Black-footed Cat (Felis nigripes). Sadly an endangered species. I have never seen one in real life (in fact, I do not know anyone who has). Odd thing is, they seem to be born "fierce". In photos they are almost always snarling, even the tiny kittens...


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I wish!  Didn't mean to mislead, but that is not my kitty. In fact- well-spotted - it IS a wildcat: a Black-footed Cat (Felis nigripes). Sadly an endangered species. I have never seen one in real life (in fact, I do not know anyone who has). Odd thing is, they seem to be born "fierce". In photos they are almost always snarling, even the tiny kittens...


No, no, you didn't mislead, I said OP's cat is like a wild cat. I said your "numpty" thing made me titter. I grabbed and quoted the whole lot, leading to confusion... trust me:frown2:


----------



## aanaka (Mar 7, 2012)

I originally was just looking up pregnancy in cats. My cat herself just got out and she was out a total of 3 days. It was her first heat. Before you all want to bash me on why she wasn't fixed, I was going on the recomendation of MY vet to wait for 1 or 2 heat cycles before fixing because spaying her before could lead to incontinence problems (which means she could pee herself frequently) so I waited. I know what I'm going to do already, have my plan in place and am prepaired for unforseen emergencies. I really just wanted to get on here in defense of the people that come here to get your feedback. I can't beleive how much you have bashed over some one not spaying or neutering their pets!!!! 
Let me just ask.......how many of you that have bashed has had a litter born under their wing and on purpose?? I don't care if you call yourselves so called breeders of some fancy kitten breed. My aunt (when I was little) bought 3 cats and they were all bought for around $700 EACH (2 persians and a himalyan (sp?). They were all then locked in a small room from the very first day with 1 cat tower and 1 litter box. My aunt knew they would be there from day 1 because even though she HAD to have them, she didn't want them destroying her furniture. When i went in the room to visit her fancy cats I couldn't breath anything but amonia. So just because you breed fancy expensive cats and they costs hundreds upon hundreds of dollars doesn't meen they are going to go to good homes. 2 of those 3 kittens died within 3 years. The last one was pawned on my grandmother who fed it chicken bones (because they thought cats were the only animal that could eat chicken bones). That sweet kitty died a very uncomfortable horrible death.

No I don't breed on purpose and I never would unless I had the money to buy an animal that was perfect for its standard. Mistakes do happen though and either way you roll it, there are consequences. I am personally not going to get my animal spayed until I am POSITIVE she isn't pregnant. I don't believe in aborting any baby, human or not.


----------

